# Music Advise



## Smiley_V (Jan 5, 2011)

Well I've been trying to work on my music for the past few months now but every-time I open up my DAW I just can never seem to be inspired by anything. I've tried listening to Renard's music since I'm trying to learn the style, but each and every time I try and get the feeling of being stuck underneath him, never to be noticed. I'm sure someone out there has felt this way but hell, I need some help breaking this cycle since this seems to happen every-time I try and work on my music. I get encouraged, I go to find inspiration, I fall short of the artist or my work seems pail in comparison, I get depressed over it, I stop, repeat. 

Anyone out there have any ideas? 

On a side note, does anything have any idea what Renard's style is? Mainly the one in the song "Final Destination" cause I fucking love it whatever it is. 

Thanks for any advise you can give :3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 6, 2011)

Art, especially music, is reflection of self and pure emotion. It's hard to make when you're content, so wait until you get some strong emotion and let it flow through your music.


----------



## Cam (Jan 6, 2011)

Jared said:


> It's hard to make when you're content, so wait until you get some strong emotion and let it flow through your music.



Somewhat this... the only difference it makes if your a good lyricist is that being in a certain state or emotion can ehlp you deliver exact details.

The best technique I use is to basically develop the lead riff,synth, whatever your main component is to a specific song. Once you got like a main lead going, just totally build your beat from there, since itll be easier.

I usually go in this order

Lead
Drums
Rhythm
Bass
Everything else

Getting a nice lead is good, but in order for it to deliver a powerful song, it needs a good drum beat... that is if the song should need drums, like unless your doing a piano or simple stringed song. Rhythm is very important to consider. The last thing you want is a rhythmical glitch totally butt raping your song.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

No. Biggest mistake people make is doing the guitar first and not the drums. Drums are all about rythm. How are you meant to set the pace of a song without them?


----------



## Cam (Jan 7, 2011)

No no no, not guitar lead. Synth lead. And besides, you gotta have the harmonies and other notes organized before you can even start the song. Then you start the rhythm.

So either way a basic riff should come first, then morph into as need for the rhythm


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

I know EXACTLY how you feel... everytime i go to make a song... its coming along fine... i listen to a few of renards songs... and *POOF* there goes all my willpower lol

But first thing is first, what are you using to produce your music?

Btw i like his mayhem alias best, most especially "Night Music" i could listen to it all day ^^


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 9, 2011)

I think you're taking your hobby too seriously too early.  What you should do instead of trying to emulate a certain artist's style is to do your own thing, have fun, experiment, try out different techniques, etc.  You'll improve your skills in every aspect this way.  Once you've gotten a lot more experience, you can recreate the styles of your inspirations and be more satisfied with your results.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 9, 2011)

Indeed, and i have made a few songs through this :L

Listen, and feel your ears bleed lol

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBinaryStorm?feature=mhum


----------



## Smiley_V (Jan 11, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> But first thing is first, what are you using to produce your music?



I'm using FL studio 9 Professional Addition, I just love it for how easy it is but at the same time I hate it for how easy it is XD never really feel like I'm learning much with it. I'm considering looking into a DAW called Renoise, its a pretty new idea using a tracker but I can learn x3 I mean hell, I picked up FL studio in a few days. 



Bittertooth said:


> I think you're taking your hobby too  seriously too early.  What you should do instead of trying to emulate a  certain artist's style is to do your own thing, have fun, experiment,  try out different techniques, etc.  You'll improve your skills in every  aspect this way.  Once you've gotten a lot more experience, you can  recreate the styles of your inspirations and be more satisfied with your  results.


 And from where I'm sitting I am trying to move into a more professional field and I want to take it above hobby, though this could take some time XD 
And as far as style goes, Renard is like the biggest influence and the biggest wall for me, since its a great style that I want to try and learn and grow off of, but at the same time a very menacing figure and it feels like anything I try will just be shadowed by it in the end. But ya, I've gotten this before, since real good music is about taking what you know and building off of it to make it your own and expressing yourself through it, I just my foundation to be a strong one. 

I also need a tape recorder since I've caught myself humming these tuns that turned out to be damn good XD I just can't keep them in my head long enough to get down.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear ya, but using FL Studio will NOT cut it.  Too limited, look into OpenMPT.  I've been trying to learn it over the past few days, and I admit its challenging, but there is just such a significant amount more that you can do.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 11, 2011)

Logic Pro is a pretty good program.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

Meh, try this, then a tracker, and see which one you like better.


----------



## Eleziek (Jan 11, 2011)

Common misconception, music is pure emotion.. Not really true. Music is a lot of things, and has a lot of personal elements involved. However, a big part of putting together good music is understanding what it is you're doing on a _musical_ basis, not just understanding the limits of whatever tools you're using. Don't just put something in a song/composition because it 'sounds cool', everything has to have some purpose. 

Also, remember. It's never a bad thing to step away from the computer and sit down at a piano, or with a pitch pipe and singing. Writing by hand is always a good thing to do, as you're not limited by your software/hardware.


----------



## Smiley_V (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advise everyone. Its really helped me get out of that rut. :3


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 12, 2011)

i wish i could say the same :L i woul love to hear the music you produce tho!


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2011)

listen to something else


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 12, 2011)

I listen to PLENTY of music... believe me haha.  And about all types of music (rap and country are NOT music) too


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> I listen to PLENTY of music... believe me haha.  And about all types of music (rap and country are NOT music) too


 
oh lord


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 12, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> I listen to PLENTY of music... believe me haha.  And about all types of music (rap and country are NOT music) too


On what basis? You might not like the majority of country or rap, but that doesn't mean no talent went into making it.

I highly dislike the people that say they listen to everything _but_ *insert whatever here*. 

It shows ignorance in my eyes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 12, 2011)

If you're looking for musical inspiration, I suggest that you try something with less beat and more heart.


----------



## Smiley_V (Jan 13, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> If you're looking for musical inspiration, I suggest that you try something with less beat and more heart.


Well recently I've been listening to more classical and acoustic music. But if you have any suggestions that would be great :3


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 13, 2011)

don't make shit music


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2011)

Smiley_V said:


> Well recently I've been listening to more classical and acoustic music. But if you have any suggestions that would be great :3


 Search the entire world's musical styles.


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> I listen to PLENTY of music... believe me haha.  And about all types of music (rap and country are NOT music) too


 
yeah i like being counter productive too

really, listen to something else


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

MerzbildSchwet said:


> don't make shit music


 
hahaha holy shit


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

my biggest advice for starting out trying to make music is don't try to be someone else.

when it comes to dance music, if you worry more about learning how to make people dance then you'll be much better off.

Renard seems to be a good inspiration for many people but don't let his fame get to your head. He's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you know music theory? How key signatures work, along with chords? That helps. A lot.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.musictheory.org.uk

http://www.musictheory.org


----------



## Smiley_V (Jan 14, 2011)

MerzbildSchwet said:


> don't make shit music


 
XD Good advise.

And ya, I understand music theory, key signatures and chords. 
On a side note, I listened to an interview with the lead guitarist of the band Streetlight Manifesto and he has no idea what even a G-Major is and yet 
he can write some damn good melodies.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

You don't need to have any sort of grasp on the theory of music to understand how to make pleasant music.

You also don't have to make good music to have a fan-base, as long as you understand and cater to a certain standard or rule-set of the audience you are approaching.

Like, say you want to cater to the general furry crowd, you will have to make cynical and random music that caters to nostalgia and whatever popular games everyone is playing.

Fuck, if you want to be famous right now, make stupid brostep songs with Team Fortress 2 and Minecraft samples or something.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

oh with chiptune synths. definately need chiptune synths.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 14, 2011)

GHDA said:


> oh with chiptune synths. definately need chiptune synths.


 Nah, needs electric guitar, live percussion, and lots of ambient synth.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not talking about good music I'm talking about pop music. SHEESH!! You can't do all of that in your newly pirated copy of FL Studio!! xD


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 14, 2011)

GHDA said:


> I'm not talking about good music I'm talking about pop music. SHEESH!! You can't do all of that in* your newly pirated copy of FL Studio!!* xD










Also, knowing music theory is definitely a big help.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

Of course it helps. Having a knowledge of all aspects of music creation helps prior to chasing the idea of fame and glory for being the ultimate DJ/Producer.

and what the heck kind of image macro response is that I've never been played off by a scrubby ass cub before.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 14, 2011)

Eh, saw it posted somewhere. Though I quite enjoy my acquired copy of FL Studio. I prefer Ableton though.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

Choice of DAW means nothing.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 14, 2011)

GHDA said:


> my biggest advice for starting out trying to make music is don't try to be someone else..



^That.

It is great to take inspiration from other musicians, it is great to love their work and appreciate it greatly.

It is a bad thing to try and sound like other musicians.

They made their name by sounding like themselves, and they more than likely [e.g. 100% definitely] sound like themselves much better than anybody else [including you] ever could.

I also agree with GHDA [I'm not kissing your ass tho, ya damn furry thing >:/] about the choice of DAW meaning absolutely nothing. If you're going to say FL Studio is too limited then you might as well just say everything but a 50,000 dollar Digidesign mixer [Analog, OF COURSE] and the latest version of Pro Tools is waaay too limited (technically true) and you should just not use it. I'm not defending FL because I use it, either. I mainly use a combination of Sonar 8.5 and Audition 3, though do use FL for a few things outside my main genre.

Also, to say country/rap or any type of music is not music because it lays beyond your scope of preference is honestly rather ignorant, and close mindedness in that way will do everything but help you yourself become a better musician. I don't like either of them myself, but that doesn't mean a good chickenpicker guitarist isn't very musically awesome and that I can't learn from said playing style.

Anyway, sorry. Rants are over.

Advice? It is simple in my opinion. The best advice I've ever gotten lies in a few simple concepts.

"Before you play two notes, learn how to play one note. And don't play one note unless you've got a reason to play it." -Mark Hollis

And, write/compose/create a ton of stuff. You will likely create a ton of shit (some of it simply shit in your eyes, as every creative is their own worst critic. you just can't let your inner voice destroy what might otherwise be something of worth. some of it, however, will be /shit/), but if you see your ton of shit through to the other end you will eventually not only have a bunch of awesome stuff, but *have a bunch of stuff in general*. Sometimes you can go back to one of your "bad" songs from a long ass time ago and be like "wow this is crap... WOAH EXCEPT THIS ONE AWESOME PART" and that will become the basis for a brand new song that is actually good.

And remember, music, art, writing, anything in life really if you want to be "good" or "satisfied"... is nothing more than a lifelong process of getting _comfortable with frustration_.

Woah so that got really friggin long.

Peace out, one love,
Glocky McWuffypaws III
Singer/Songwriter/Producer/Liquor Drinker of The Abstract Virtues


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## GHDA (Jan 15, 2011)

omg Glocky I love you <3 xD

Yeah, another good thing I would advise is to find someone that isn't scared of telling you how and why your music sucks. Someone that knows what people won't like and how to explain it. 

They are a musician's best friend and are the most important people to listen to.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

GHDA said:


> omg Glocky I love you <3 xD
> 
> Yeah, another good thing I would advise is to find someone that isn't scared of telling you how and why your music sucks. Someone that knows what people won't like and how to explain it.
> 
> They are a musician's best friend and are the most important people to listen to.



Yeah, appreciation of the people who say "GOD THIS SHIT IS THE WORST EVER" are the best to listen to and prod for a better explanation on why they don't like it. If you let it drag you down then you're just damaging yourself, because music is very subjective. But if you learn from it, then you benefit both as a person and as a musician.

I also find that the people with less knowledge of music and music theory are more helpful (in some cases, depending on what I'm looking for) to talk with. It's great sometimes to have someone be all, "Hey, just so you know the 4th word of the 3rd verse is about 15 cents flat of a C#". But people with no knowledge of such concepts are much more likely to catch something glaring that you didn't notice due to your personal attachment to the music and be like "Dude this part sucks shit" and that's more proactive in some situations to me.

ANyway, arf.

GHDA should talk to me about music more.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Whenever I'm feeling uninspired, I do something illegal or immoral. 

Or you could listen to music you dig. Listening to music has got to be one of the most inspiring things on earth for me. i.e. the new kanye joint had me twisting knobs and digging out soul samples because I want to one-up that gifted son of a bastard.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 16, 2011)

yeezy did it B)

Trying to be better than someone that is good is way better than trying to be that person, definitely haha.

LIKE BIGGY SAID: SKY'S THE LIMIT


----------

